

Woz misquoted... again - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2014/2/9/woz-misquoted-again

======
x0054
They could make an android phone, but people would not buy it, because people
inexplicably hate Apple. These same people are also often Microsoft fans. I
know several people who proudly claim that their family is Apple free, and
always will be. I am not sure where such venom for a company comes from.

